# Couple boat maintenance questions



## Seth (Jan 14, 2011)

Have any of you that run an 1852 or bigger boat tried the Ultimate Bunk Boards? I am going to replace my bunks soon and am bouncing between just using wood/carpet or trying the Ultimate Bunk Boards. I just wasn't sure how they would hold up compared to a 14 boat like most guys seem to have on this site.

Also do you all recommend bearing buddies or just stick with the dust caps? I'm going to repack my bearings and am thinking about trying the bearing buddies.


----------



## redbug (Jan 14, 2011)

I had the on my old 19 ft Triton glass boat they held up fine just be careful on steep ramps


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2011)

I used pressure treated wood and then topped it with polycarbonate strips (from old cutting boards) - like Redbug says, it works great just watch for steeper ramps as the boat slides realllllllllly easy


----------



## richg99 (Jan 14, 2011)

On a couple of previous boats....I put strips, cut from 4 x 8 PVC lattice ( Home Depot) onto my worn out carpeted bunks. Worked great. Pretty ""slick", just as everyone above also warns. Haven't done it yet for my 160W Lowes as it doesn't seem to need them so far. rich


----------



## willfishforfood (Jan 14, 2011)

if your boat is riveted and they rest on a hard bunk it will push them into the boat or wear them off over time.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jan 14, 2011)

Mine is a 17-4 and I plan on replacing my bunks with the Ultimate boards this spring.Like it was mentioned earlier,be careful on the ramps.They are slick,from the reviews I've read.Like wet carpet. I NEVER unhook my strap until I'm at the waters edge,as I've seen boats on wet carpet slide off the trailer at the touch of the brakes. My rig weighs in at around 1300 without fishing equipment in it and I'm positive they will handle mine.


----------



## RivrLivn (Jan 20, 2011)

Well I'm new here, from central MO and love aluminum boats, especially jet boats.
I thought I would throw in a comment on this thread because I really love the set-up on the trailer for my current boat.
The bunks and 2 x 6 aluminum bunks with a ½ inch UHMWV riveted on top. These thing will last forever.

Very good info on this site, I just can't every stop making improvements to the boat


----------

